# Silent base 600 und WaKü (Silent Loop?)



## Mercator80000 (5. Mai 2018)

*Silent base 600 und WaKü (Silent Loop?)*

Hallo
Ich möchte in der nächsten Zeit ein neues Sytem (AM4, Ryzen 2000er, welcher genau ist noch offen) aufsetzen.

Als Gehäuse dachte ich an das Silent Base 600. 

Nun habe ich sowohl positive als auch negative Infos zur beQuiet WaKü gefunden. Primär würde mich erst einmal interessieren, welche Kriterien bei der Größenwahl in Bezug auf das System zählen.

Bleiben wir mal bei den Silent Loop. Die gibt es ja in unterschiedlichen Größen. Nun könnte man ja sagen, einfach die Größte einbauen..., aber passt die überhaupt ins Silent base 600?

Leider finde ich in den Anleitungen zum Silent Base bzw. zur Silent Loop keine Infos dazu, was ins Gehäuse passt und wie man die passende Silent Loop (Leistung) findet.

So, hoffentlich habe ich nun genug verwirrt...

LG
Andre


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Silent base 600 und WaKü (Silent Loop?)*

Doch du musst unter der Größe der Radiatoren schauen, denn auf diese kommt es an welche du verbauen kannst.

Es gibt sie meines Wissens als 240, 280, 360 und neuerdings auch als 420. Es handelt sich hier jeweils immer um die Größe und Anzahl der Lüfter. Zum Beispiel 240 also 2x 120er Lüfter, bei 280 also 2x 140er Lüfter, bei 360 also 3x 120er Lüfter und bei 420 3x 140er Lüfter. Du kannst aber nicht die Größe der Lüfter berechnen da die Radiatoren immer etwas höher sind. Am besten auf der Seite von Alphacool nach den jeweiligen Radiatoren in 30mm breite suchen und daraus kannst du die Abmasse der Radiatoren ersehen. Denn diese Radiatoren sind auch bei der Silentloop verbaut.

Im Allgemeinem ist es so das normal schon ein 240er ausreichen wird, nur je nachdem mit welcher Drehzahl und dessen Temperatur dabei heraus resultieren soll ist die Größe des Radiator wieder entscheidend, denn größere Radiatoren können mehr Wärme abführen und so müssen die Lüfter bei gleicher Temperatur nicht so hoch drehen. Es wird auch immer ein Kompromiss zwischen Drehzahl der Lüfter und Wassertemperatur eingegangen, denn je nach Drehzahl steigt halt die Temperatur wenn die Lüfter langsamer drehen sollen. Am ende kommt es halt darauf an welche Temperaturen der CPU noch bei welcher Drehzahl noch akzeptabel sind.


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Silent base 600 und WaKÃ¼ (Silent Loop?)*



Mercator80000 schrieb:


> Leider finde ich in den Anleitungen zum Silent Base ... keine Infos dazu, was ins Gehäuse passt ....


Optionale Radiator-Installation
Vorne (mm) 	120 / 140
Deckel (mm) 	240
Boden (mm) 	-
Rückseite (mm) 	120

War Echt schwer zu finden... Hier mal die Quelle SILENT BASE 600 | ORANGE leise premium PC Gehause von be quiet! > Technische Daten > Alles Öffnen


----------



## Mercator80000 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Silent base 600 und WaKÃ¼ (Silent Loop?)*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Optionale Radiator-Installation
> Vorne (mm) 	120 / 140
> Deckel (mm) 	240
> Boden (mm) 	-
> ...



@evilgrin
Danke für deinen schlauen Hinweis auf die bereits erwähnten Anleitungen, allerdings besteht ja die Silent Loop nicht nur aus den Lüftern! Geht ja auch um den Radiator, der mit reinpassen muss!

Da WaKü für mich Neuland ist, frag ich eben mal jemanden, der schon Erfahrung damit hat, bevor ich mir falsche Vorstellungen davon mache oder falsche Teile bestelle.

Ich würde die WaKü (falls es eine wird) gerne im Deckelbereich verbauen. Wenn man es nun an den Lüftern festmacht, bleiben die 280er und die 420er Silent Loop übrig. Doch passen beide von der Radiatorgröße?


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Silent base 600 und WaKü (Silent Loop?)*

Im Deckel passt ein 240er Radiator rein, so die Angabe von beQuiet. Das bezieht sich dann auf einen Radi inkl. Lüfter. Dafür gibt es ja die Angaben auf der Seite.

Für einen 280er Radi müsste da auch was von 280er Radi stehen, tut es aber nicht. Ebensowenig ein 420er Radi.

Beim SB800 passt ein 280er Radi in den Deckel. Wobei sich hier im Forum schon bei einigen SB Usern gezeigt hat, das die Entlüftung für einen Radi im Deckel nicht so gelungen ist bei beQuiet.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Silent base 600 und WaKü (Silent Loop?)*

Es ist schon richtig was @evilgrin68 geschrieben hat, denn diese Angaben beziehen sich immer auf die Radiatoren und deren Gesamtgröße.
Diese Größen sind daher nicht unter Lüfter entnommen worden sondern unter Radiatoren die hierzu verbaut werden können.

Du kannst z.B. in Deckel nur ein 240er einbauen, einen 280er wird daher nicht rein passen.
Dein 420er wirst du in diesem Gehäuse nirgendwo einbauen können... du kannst uns schon vertrauen, denn für uns ist eine WaKü kein Neuland...


----------



## Mercator80000 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Silent base 600 und WaKÃ¼ (Silent Loop?)*

Hallo Ihr Beiden!
Genau deshalb frag ich ja hier, eben weil hier Schrauber sind, die sich auskennen!
Und ja, ich glaube euch schon, nur haben mich die ersten beiden Post erst einmal verwirrt.
Sollte jetz kein Angriff gegen Euch sein, falls das so ankam!

Ich hatte eben zu dem Zeitpunkt nach der Lüftergröße geschaut. Deckel 140mm, x 2 - wäre dann halt die 280er gewesen...

Ok. Also passt eine 240er in den Deckel!

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Silent base 600 und WaKÃ¼ (Silent Loop?)*

Wie zuvor schon geschrieben darfst du nicht nach der Größe der Lüfter schauen, denn die Radiatoren sind ein klein wenig breiter und vor allem auch höher, da an einem Ende die Anschlüsse sind und am anderem Ende auch eine klein wenig länger ist. Bei den Angaben jedoch in der Produktbeschreibung werden die Größe der Radiatoren benannt.

Das kann dich jetzt zwar verwirren da ein 240er Radiator die zwei 120er Lüfter benennt, aber in dieser Nennung wird schon die gesamt Größe des Radiators mit berücksichtigt. Auf der Webseite war ich auch vorhin, da musst du unter Technischedaten schauen und am ende ist noch ein Button vorhanden um alle Daten aus zuklappen. Erst dann werden diese Angaben mit gelistet.


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Silent base 600 und WaKü (Silent Loop?)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein Beispiel warum nur der 240er Radi passt. Rot markiert der eigentliche Radiator. Da steht aber halt noch etwas Über, die Anschlüsse.

Darum immer getrennt Beachten: Lüftereinbau und Radiatoreinbau. Zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Angaben. Gilt bei jedem Gehäuse.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Silent base 600 und WaKü (Silent Loop?)*

Was willst du mit einem 420er Radiator?
Für den Ryzen reicht der 240er problemlos. Nimm also den. Damit hast du auch keinen Ärger beim Einbau.


----------



## Mercator80000 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Silent base 600 und WaKü (Silent Loop?)*

Hallo Threshold
Ich nehm ja den 240er!

Den 420er wollte ich an sich nie!
Vermutlich kommst du darauf, weil er im Entscheidungsbaum genannt wurde.
Aufgrund der Breite passt er eh nicht.


----------

